# Update of me



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It's been a while since I've posted any pics. The quality isn't good as I live in a top floor flat so no shots in thre garden. It's raining now anyway so wouldn't make no odds.

I know the quality isn't great, I need a decent camera.

I turned 20 this may. My weight is 13 stone.. It fluctuates between 13.3 to 13 because of water etc.

I'm not on any gear at the moment. Next cycle begins at the end of august after my summer holiday.

As always, thanks for all the help.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking pretty good mate - legs are starting to come on but still need more size as you probs know. What are the calves like?

Do you have any side tri shots? Or a back pic?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

decent weight mate, and your staying lean, looking good


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My triceps are pretty good now, I'll get some more photos up when I can. I definately need a better camera though.

With regards to my leg mass. My girlfriend took the photos and told me my legs look bigger than that in the flesh. Calves are laggin but I've changed my training on them and they nice and sore as we speak.

Cheers for the feedback so far.


----------



## wqbpanama (Jul 10, 2007)

Luke, dont take this the wrong way mate, you have to do something with the hair!!! LOL. No seriously it does overshadow you and is too big for your body. Shorter hair does tend to make people look bigger in the body IMO.

Take care bro!!! Looking good!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking good, how tall are you? shoulders and bis looking great


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

luke the hair is fine mate anyhow the more test you use the less hair you may have lol,your looking good though,good arms and chest!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! We don't have hair loss in the family mate so I should be ok. I'm due a hair cut but I like my hair so do one! lol! I'm 5ft 7 tall. 5ft 8 if hair counts PMSL!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good Lukey, Chest and arms looks fuller, and the legs look good too.

The pics aren't great but you can tell that you are improving.

What you gonna run next? How did you find the Sust/NPP? Are you gonna stick to the same?

And where the fook is the pic I told you to take last month? I can easy post on your wall again 

Nah well done mate.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

looking better every time mate!

try and flair your shoulders out a little more on your most muscular, you look like your pulling everything in and its making you look narrow across the shoulder


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good, well done!!!!!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

looking good fella cracking side chest pose, when you doing your first comp mate.

cheers

ash


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Been really down lately with work. I'm working so hard but getting no where.. BUT that's another story.

You're comments are really gratefully recieved and they give me so much motivation. I aim to do my first competition next year, I'll be doing Junior South Coast run by Paul Smith. THE ONE TOM TOOK OVERALL!

My aim is to win the show as is everyones when they compete and I believe I will place well. Put it this way, I'll be the best i can possibly be.

As for cycles, Sust at 500mg every 5 days + another compound.. Bit worried about using Tren for obviously probs with Gyno and a few very smart people have said it should be avoided in my case. I will be using prop aswell to bridge the gap between PCT and I'll kick start the cycle with an oral, Probably dbol or tbol. I will be using Letro throughout at .5ml.

I have this weekend off so you'll be hearing more from me in the next few days. I train shoulders and triceps today and got a really nice pump even though I'm quite into PCT., I've been doing skull crushers with the olypic bar which is pretty good. I'll take some different shots in a few days.

Thanks everyone, I've had so much help on this forum with everything. Cheers Mr Govier for UkMuscle.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

500mg every 5 days is too much bro... IMHO 700mg test a week is not needed for u yet matey.. 

500 sust a week is plenty for cycle number 2...

my cycles this year have been under 1 gram combined of gear and has been working fine for me dude..

if u wanna add something then NPP( 100mg mon/wed/fri) or abit of tren ace(75mg mon/wed/fri) if u really want to..

saying that i'd be tempted to run some winny orals as i love that sh1t


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> Thanks everyone. Been really down lately with work. I'm working so hard but getting no where.. BUT that's another story.
> 
> You're comments are really gratefully recieved and they give me so much motivation. I aim to do my first competition next year, I'll be doing Junior South Coast run by Paul Smith. THE ONE TOM TOOK OVERALL!
> 
> ...


Wow, your mr paranoia with gyno eh mate, look Im the same, with a decent dose of tren it aggravates mine, thats why we plan ahead and take the necessarey steps, b6 to keep prolactin in check and aromisin for any estrogenic probs.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey luke!

Looking good dude!!

You have done d bol only cycles so far yeah?? (could be wrong)

I say whats the rush buddy!!! Sure if ya gonna do a test cycle, go for it i say! 500mg test e or sust will defo do the job! Fook the oral kick start, save that for next cycle i say!!

Just my 2 pence dude!!


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice work luksta, looking very lean as your bulking mate good good work!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking good mate.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

your really taking it seriousley,, your pics are improving all the time - nice one mate, as db said 500mg sus is pleanty for second cycle i would add some winny also.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks you everyone. I haven't just done dbol. I ran sust at 250mg every 5 days and npp at 1ml with the sust. Nice little cycle, I lost a bit of size due to an illness, sickness! These things happen though. My diet isn't 100% at the moment, I will make the best of my next cycle by insuring my diet is in check.

I'm very chuffed with the feedbck though, cheers


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

How much do steroids actually work then? How much faster do they make you grow?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DaPs said:


> How much do steroids actually work then? How much faster do they make you grow?


You cant just generalise it like that lol.

Dont even *think* about steroids yet - im serious. You will see a HUGE improvement once you have a little more knowledge, know what your doing training wise, can read your body - and most importantly know the components of a well planned out diet and stick to it!

Also, one big thing people miss out on is drinking enough water - remember muscles are made of 70% water (then 23% protein and 7% minerals)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DaPs said:


> How much do steroids actually work then? How much faster do they make you grow?


They can work wonders.... howwever if your training and diet is pants it wil be sh1te and all gains will be minimal and lost after anyway...

Diet needs to be spot on as does training.. and u need a few years proper training under your belt so the ligaments and tendons are up to the job of dealing with the extra strength... i have seen many injuries from getting too strong too fast... me included


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I never want to use steroids, i was just curious.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I never want to use steroids, i was just curious.


Yeah, & I'm gay! LMAO!! :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Legs are getting there.

I agree with DB on the 700 mate.

You can run that tren with mast or proviron dude.

DHT opposes progesterone.

Ok, now here goes, WTF are you talking about bridging?

Come on bro, explain this one to me in detail your plans.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Are you really gay? You must be because i really wouldn't want to do steroids lol.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Are you really gay? You must be because i really wouldn't want to do steroids lol.


Married with a kid.......yep, sounds gay to me.....pmsl :crazy:

When you've been training for a few years your mind will deffo consider using them, but only you can say you won't. I've seen far too many guys say they will never use gear & after 3 years training they start.

If you believe you won't, I hope you won't. Good lad.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im gay, I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Im gay, I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body


LMAO!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I never want to be massive like a bodybuilder.

I want to get alot bigger, to about 14 stone, but that is it. I don't want oversized muscles because women just don't find it attractive at all.

I'm in it for the ladies 

I want to feel good about myself too of course, but the ladies...come on!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> I never want to be massive like a bodybuilder.
> 
> I want to get alot bigger, to about 14 stone, but that is it. I don't want oversized muscles because women just don't find it attractive at all.
> 
> ...


cut that mullet and get rid of the chavvy earring then bud, thats a solid piece of advice.



I said the same bud, and now im 14 1/2stI want to be 16st. :lift:


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Both of my ears are pierced  Only chavvy if you wear them when your a chav, which i'm not lol.

And i don't have a mullet, i'm growing my hair lol.

Who said all girls like men without earrings and have short hair.

What's wrong with longer hair? The only reason most people have theirs short is because they have been forced too when they were little, it's one of those control things.

:lift:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Both of my ears are pierced  Only chavvy if you wear them when your a chav, which i'm not lol.
> 
> And i don't have a mullet, i'm growing my hair lol.
> 
> ...


:spammer: :focus: Lets's not forget this is Luke's thread people.....me included :blowme:


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You have no answer 

Yes lets get back to topic.

Your getting into a bit of a beast, how tall are you?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

5ft 7 Daps mate. Please refrain from posting junk


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh right.

How much do you weigh at the moment?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you fkin read!?!



Littleluke said:


> I turned 20 this may. My weight is 13 stone.. It fluctuates between 13.3 to 13 because of water etc.





Littleluke said:


> I'm 5ft 7 tall. 5ft 8 if hair counts PMSL!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I didnt read all of the thread, im lazy like that


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

:bounce: Well... don't be lazy just to get your post count up mate.

I just got my brother in law to take a pic of my back, Makes my arms look smaller than they are in the flesh apparently.

Here we go.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You don't look amazingly big. I think when you put that extra stone on you will change dramatically.

Can't wait to be ripped like you are


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> Both of my ears are pierced  Only chavvy if you wear them when your a chav, which i'm not lol.
> 
> And i don't have a mullet, i'm growing my hair lol.
> 
> ...


ah sod Luke for a minute....lol

I used to have long hair mate, and it sometimes goes down well with the women, I ended up cropping it though, 90% of the time it was tied back, but tbh, I found I actually got less respect with long hair.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> :bounce: Well... don't be lazy just to get your post count up mate.
> 
> I just got my brother in law to take a pic of my back, Makes my arms look smaller than they are in the flesh apparently.
> 
> Here we go.


lmao...so your legs and arms look bigger in real life....lol...ffs man, they look like they look in the picture  ...you have good shape and your lean mate, ill be honest, from the pics you look like you lack width, maybe some posing practise to flair those lats out and especially on the most muscular, like suggested in one of the above posts.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> lmao...so your legs and arms look bigger in real life....lol...ffs man, they look like they look in the picture  ...you have good shape and your lean mate, ill be honest, from the pics you look like you lack width, maybe some posing practise to flair those lats out and especially on the most muscular, like suggested in one of the above posts.


I agree with this post. Luke we all have good and bad bodyparts (my worst probably being chest, which seems a strong point for you!) just work extra hard on bringing them upto par with the others rather than saying their bigger in real life!

And yeah, back when i joined UKI webb told me i posed to closed up trying to make the chest bigger, try opening it all up - i didnt think it would work but now iv noticed when i close up i look smaller in pics than if i open it up.

Your delts are looking pretty damn good though mate! What do you do for them?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

as daft as this sounds, Im not sure you'll like it, but I really do think that your hair could be actually making you seem slightly smaller, if you look at the back pic and imagine you had a crew cut or real close crop, I think its possible it would bring out your size, or I could be talking sh1te...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Five-O said:


> as daft as this sounds, Im not sure you'll like it, but I really do think that your hair could be actually making you seem slightly smaller, if you look at the back pic and imagine you had a crew cut or real close crop, I think its possible it would bring out your size, or I could be talking sh1te...


LMAO!! You have a real fetish for hair! pmsl


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

For my shoulders I keep it simple. Heavy seated dbell or bbell press, lat raises, rear flies and front raises. Done.

And with reards to "look bigger in the flesh" That's what everyone tells me. I'm just going from other people not just myself..


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Sometimes pictures do you make look different. But whatever it is, your still lean and 13 stone, so you can only get bigger from here! Keep going man i can't wait to be 13 stone.

About the hair thing, I used to have short hair all of the time, it was always my choice, but i always hung around with people with short hair, so it is forced in a way. I am getting what i want now, i will probably cut it in the future, but then that's up to me.

And five-o , stop trying to get people to cut their hair haha.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Luke - I do think there is a valid point being made here about your haircut. Youve posted a thread about the changes youve made to your body and yet there have been several comments about your hair. That suggests to me that people have been distracted from what you wanted them to look at by your distinctive haircut.

Im just wondering whether the same thing would happen when you compete, which I guess is the last thing you would want to happen. You dont want the judges to be distracted and miss the hard work you've put in


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Progress wise, no-one can fault you Luke, but as you are wanting constructive critiscm (spel?) then Ive made my points clear, just heed that there are a couple of others who have also made the remark, not being a wise ass, just to the point.

13st and lean is good going, in anyones book. Id say you don't look much over 11% bodyfat at most.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

****, i thought i was about 11%. I must be alot more than i thought if he is 11%


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

From your avvy mate you're about 14-15% bodyfat. I was 12.4 on the bf scales!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I got my hair cut a little shorter but it's not changing. It will be bright blonde for my show  like lee priest... without the huge arms lol


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't listen about the hair thing, i didn't even notice it. It's just that usually bodybuilders have very short cropped hair.

Being a qualified hairdresser i could advise you to get a different colour in there though


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> From your avvy mate you're about 14-15% bodyfat. *I was 12.4 on the bf scales*!


lol...I wasn't far off then, honestly conditioning is good, you won't have that long haul to get lean.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DaPs said:


> ****, i thought i was about 11%. I must be alot more than i thought if he is 11%


Doesn't take long to drop to 10 or so, just need a cleaned up diet and maybe some added cardio.


----------



## wqbpanama (Jul 10, 2007)

Luke, I think that if you cut your hair shorter for the show it does make the body appear bigger (or the head smaller whichever way you want to look at it). When you starting your next cycle. Post it up and let us have before and afters with stats.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Being a qualified hairdresser i could advise you to get a different colour in there though


So you *are *gay


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

PMSL ^^^


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! I'll be starting my next cycle at the end of august beginning of september. I'll keep you all informed!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

squatty said:


> Luke - I do think there is a valid point being made here about your haircut. Youve posted a thread about the changes youve made to your body and yet there have been several comments about your hair. That suggests to me that people have been distracted from what you wanted them to look at by your distinctive haircut.
> 
> Im just wondering whether the same thing would happen when you compete, which I guess is the last thing you would want to happen. You dont want the judges to be distracted and miss the hard work you've put in


The hair thing was mentioned in Encylopedia of modern bodybuilding too, about how it can distract from the physique.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

chrisj22 said:


> Yeah, & I'm gay! LMAO!! :rolleye11


nah its more like saying

"i never want to try bumming a bloke, im just curious"


----------

